# Wiring a LGB 12010 switch mechanizm



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

On an impulse last night I purchased a set of used LGB 12050 and 12015 switches. They are the small R1 units with electric controls. I did a quick search on the internet and got totally confused on what type of controller I need (just bought turnouts, no controls). 

Can anyone provide a good link for a wiring diagram and controller. Thought it would be an easy thing (used to my three rail O scale turnouts) does not appear the case.

Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

George Schreyer provides wiring diagrams for the LGB turnout motors, but for some reason, that link is not working for me. This will also provide you with the necessary wiring diagram even though it talks of AristoCraft.

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/aristo_turnout_tips.html#controls


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks like while this switch mechanizem is power by AC, it is run thru diodes and thus is DC. Anyone try just powering the mechanism with DC? Did it work.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, they throw with DC. Just a pulse, reverse polarity to reverse throw.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, you can power them with pure dc. But the "half wave" won't burn out the turnout motor if the toggle switch gets stuck.

Also, the half wave opens up a whole world of easy automation using reed switches to trigger the turnout motors that would be much more difficult with pure dc.

Finally, with half wave, you get by running about half the number of wires because you can use one of the train's rails as one of the wires and it will be common to all of your turnouts.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

If we are only using 1/2 of the AC signal, then the original 16 to 22 VAC would be 16/sq root of 2, or 9.2 VDC, then I would need around 10 VDC to activate the switch?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure if you put a meet on half wave DC from 16vac you would get close to 16vdc. Half wave means only half the sign wave of AC is rectified to DC pure full wave DC would look like:

16v _______________

Half wave DC looks like:

16v_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
0v _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Basically it is pulses of DC with the opposing current flow blocked


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

blazersport said:


> I am pretty sure if you put a meet on half wave DC from 16vac you would get close to 16vdc. Half wave means only half the sign wave of AC is rectified to DC pure full wave DC would look like:
> 
> 16v _______________
> 
> ...


No.

I just measured using the a/c tap on an MRC6200.

A/C = 19.1 volts, half wave D/C (1 diode) = 8.5 volts, full wave D/C (bridge rectifier) = 16.6 volts, half wave filtered D/C (1 diode, cap) = 26.2 volts, full wave filtered D/C (bridge rectifier, cap) = 25.6 volts.

Note that you actually get more voltage with half wave filtered as opposed to full wave filtered because with the full wave, you loose an addition ~0.6 volt through the other diodes.

Also with half wave, you could have a differential of 52.4 volts (+- 26.2 volts)! I've done this and it does fry components very quickly.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a double pole, double throw, center off spring toggle switch with 12 volts DC.
On 8 1600 LGB switches.

Don


----------

